# Is This Cherry?



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

I was driving down a rural road a few days ago and saw this stump and crotch. It sure ended up in the middle of nowhere. I'd guess it's 18"-20" dia at the base. The bark looks like cherry but I'm not positive. I hope it is and I can find the owner. It looks like it's been there for some time as it sprouted and it's still at least partly alive. The stump might be neat to try and get too but there sure are a lot of roots and dirt to get through. Gary


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks like cherry bark to me.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The stumps look like corn to me. 







.
:laughing: 



.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I would say cherry also.


.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

It's cherry. Nice crotch, too. I'd guess the owner will be happy to let it go, seeing as how it's clogging the road drainage ditch.


----------

